# Av fistula/graft



## ASH527 (Jan 31, 2012)

What  cpt code or codes  would you use to report excision of av fistula/graft - infected and not infected

I know dx code would be 996.62 for infected 

Any responses would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 31, 2012)

are they doing a repair or a revision or what exactly are they doing? And you might want to post this in Surgery or Interventional radiology not Urology.


----------

